# wd hdd power management



## akriti (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello!! I have wd internal hdd in my pc. When i dont use my PC for more than 30 mintues, the hdd sleeps. I want to change this settings. From where i can change this setting?? Is this hdd setting or PC setting??


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2014)

Which OS you are using ? Anyway go to Control Panel >> Performance Information and Tools >> Adjust Power settings [ left side pan ] >> Click on change Plan settings [ under preferred plans Balanced ] >> Put the computer to sleep [ select never ] >> Click on advanced power settings >> Expand the Hard disk option and select never to the option [ Turn off hard disk after ] >> Click Ok and save settings and you're all done.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi akriti,
 I hope you are doing well. Based on your post I agree with topgear, however I'd just add here that you may visit the following link from WD website which explains more on how to disable power management for WD internal drives. 
How to disable power management for WD internal drives 
Hope it helps.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 14, 2014)

There's a tool out there that disables power save feature (OS-based power control features are shitty,m and didnt work for me).

god save you if you have a WD green.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2014)

which tool ? name / link ?


----------



## akriti (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks to all for help. I am able to change the settings.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> which tool ? name / link ?



dont remember. found it after hours of searching. i'll try to find.


----------

